# Yangon - Bagan - Mandalay - Kathmandu... in 12 days



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*YANGON - BAGAN - MANDALAY - KATHMANDU... in 12 days*



Here's sharing images of my short December 2013 trip to Myanmar and Nepal.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*YANGON, Myanmar*
*Central Yangon*

Maha Bandoola Garden with the Independence Monument


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*YANGON, Myanmar*
*Central Yangon*

City Hall






Supreme and High Court


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*YANGON, Myanmar*
*Central Yangon*

Some colonial buildings


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Nice pictures from Myanmar.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Myanmar


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*YANGON, Myanmar*
*Sule Pagoda*


----------



## Biegonice (May 21, 2010)

Missing Myanmar! Thanks for great photos!


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*YANGON, Myanmar*
*Shwedagon Pagoda*

South entrance


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*YANGON, Myanmar*
*Shwedagon Pagoda*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*YANGON, Myanmar*
*Shwedagon Pagoda*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*YANGON, Myanmar*
*Shwedagon Pagoda*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*YANGON, Myanmar*
*Shwedagon Pagoda*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*YANGON, Myanmar*
*Shwedagon Pagoda*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*YANGON, Myanmar*
*Shwedagon Pagoda*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*YANGON, Myanmar*
*Shwedagon Pagoda*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*YANGON, Myanmar*
*Shwedagon Pagoda ay Night*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*YANGON, Myanmar*
*Shwedagon Pagoda ay Night*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*YANGON, Myanmar*
*Shwedagon Pagoda ay Night*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*YANGON, Myanmar*
*Shwedagon Pagoda ay Night*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*YANGON, Myanmar*
*Shwedagon Pagoda ay Night*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*YANGON, Myanmar*
*Kandawgyi Lake*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*YANGON, Myanmar*
*Karaweik*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*YANGON, Myanmar*
*Karaweik*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice updates once again


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*YANGON, Myanmar*
*Business Unusual*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*YANGON, Myanmar*
*The People of Yangon*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*BAGAN, Myanmar*
*Gawdawpalin Temple*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*BAGAN, Myanmar*
*Mahabodhi Pagoda*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*BAGAN, Myanmar*
*Shwegugyi Temple*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*BAGAN, Myanmar*
*Ananda Temple*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*BAGAN, Myanmar*
*Ananda Temple*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*BAGAN, Myanmar*
*Thatbyinnyu Temple*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*BAGAN, Myanmar*
*Minochantha Stupa Group*


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Wow! Fabulous photos and a stunning country.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Myanmar looks really beautiful! I guess more tourists will visit the country now when it has opened up more.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*BAGAN, Myanmar*
*Balloons Over Bagan*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*BAGAN, Myanmar*
*Balloons Over Bagan*


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Beautiful, and quite magical.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*BAGAN, Myanmar*
* Stupas and Temples by the Numbers*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*BAGAN, Myanmar*
* Stupas and Temples by the Numbers*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*MANDALAY, Myanmar*
*The Royal Palace*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*MANDALAY, Myanmar*
*The Royal Palace*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*MANDALAY, Myanmar*
*The Royal Palace*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Myanmar


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*MANDALAY, Myanmar*
*The Royal Palace*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*MANDALAY, Myanmar*
*The Royal Palace*


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Wow! The Royal Palace at Mandalay is so beautiful and so serene.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*MANDALAY, Myanmar*
*Kuthodaw Paya*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*MANDALAY, Myanmar*
*Kuthodaw Paya*


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

I must go to Burma one day.... Your photos are an inspiration.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*MANDALAY, Myanmar*
*Mandalay Hill*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*MANDALAY, Myanmar*
*Mandalay Hill*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*MANDALAY, Myanmar*
*Mandalay Hill*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*MANDALAY, Myanmar*
*View from Mandalay Hill summit*


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Mandalay must be one of the most beautiful places in the world....


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*MANDALAY, Myanmar*
*Maha Muni Pagoda*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*MANDALAY, Myanmar*
*Maha Muni Pagoda*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*MANDALAY, Myanmar*
*Maha Muni Pagoda*


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Like a piece of heaven on earth....


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*AMARAPURA, Myanmar*
*Lake Taungthaman*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*AMARAPURA, Myanmar*
*Lake Taungthaman*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*AMARAPURA, Myanmar*
*Lake Taungthaman*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice new photos


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*AMARAPURA, Myanmar*
*U Bein Bridge*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*AMARAPURA, Myanmar*
*U Bein Bridge*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*AMARAPURA, Myanmar*
*U Bein Bridge*


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

When I look at these images of Burma the word that springs to mind is 'civilisation'. It all looks so civilised and human. Love it!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice new photos :cheers:


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*The People of Myanmar*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*The People of Myanmar*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

* The People of Myanmar*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*KATHMANDU, Nepal*
*Boudhanath*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*KATHMANDU, Nepal*
*Boudhanath*


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Great images.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Indeed very nice photos from Kathmandu


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*KATHMANDU, Nepal*
*Pashupatinath*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*KATHMANDU, Nepal*
*Pashupatinath*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*KATHMANDU, Nepal*
*Pashupatinath*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*KATHMANDU, Nepal*
*Pashupatinath*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*KATHMANDU, Nepal*
*Patan Durbar Square*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*KATHMANDU, Nepal*
*Patan Durbar Square*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*KATHMANDU, Nepal*
*Patan Durbar Square*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*KATHMANDU, Nepal*
*Patan Durbar Square*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*KATHMANDU, Nepal*
*Patan Durbar Square*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*KATHMANDU, Nepal*
*Swayambhunath*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*KATHMANDU, Nepal*
*Swayambhunath*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*KATHMANDU, Nepal*
*Swayambhunath*


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Just wonderful! So humane a civiisation.

Is it easy to fly into Kathmandu?


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

^^ Yes it is. There are direct flights from major Asian cities.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*KATHMANDU, Nepal*
*Bhaktapur Durbar Square*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*KATHMANDU, Nepal*
*Bhaktapur Durbar Square*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*KATHMANDU, Nepal*
*Bhaktapur Durbar Square*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*KATHMANDU, Nepal*
*Bhaktapur Durbar Square*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*KATHMANDU, Nepal*
*Bhaktapur Durbar Square*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*KATHMANDU, Nepal*
*Bhaktapur Durbar Square*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*KATHMANDU, Nepal*
*Bhaktapur Durbar Square*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*KATHMANDU, Nepal*
*Bhaktapur Durbar Square*


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Fantastic shots. Captivating.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

* BUSINESS AS USUAL in KATHMANDU, NEPAL*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Benonie said:


> What a trip, and what a pictures! First class mate! kay:


Thanks a lot!


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

* BUSINESS AS USUAL in KATHMANDU, NEPAL*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

- THE END -


:colgate:



See you North America in September.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

shyaman said:


> Thanks a lot!


It was my pleasure to watch this pictures. I love the places you visit, the way you capture big monuments and small people. The big ceremonies and the daily live. :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Wonderful, amazing and very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks for the beautiful, intriguing and inspirational tour. I want to visit Myanmar myself now...


----------

